# Has anyone ever appealed for UCLA undergrad film?



## BK (Apr 22, 2012)

I got to the interview stage for UCLA and was not accepted. I'm considering appealing (even though I know the odds are highly unlikely for UCLA not only itself as an institution but for the film department as they only have a small, limited number of spaces). It won't take much and it's worth a shot, I think. The worse that can happen (being rejected) has already happened. 

I was wondering if anyone else has ever tried appealing before, particularly to UCLA Film?

Also, what exactly is keeping them from admitting more than 15 transfer students? Past numbers for admissions have gone between something like 15 and 19 for the whole program, so I feel like there might be some unofficial leeway.


----------



## Alterstatedego (May 4, 2013)

Hey what happened? I too went into the interview stage and got rejected by a fucking computer...they are so vicious.


----------



## JasonGW (May 11, 2013)

While I was there for my interview this year (2nd time), I met a student who DID get in on appeal, and told me that if I got rejected to IMMEDIATELY appeal. So I did appeal, but haven't heard anything.

When I was called for interview this year I was asked, "Hey, did you get an interview before?" I said yes, I'd been interviewed before. "Oh, wow, that's unusual! Well, it sounds like your odds will be great, then!" And yet still--STILL--two years, two completely unique sets of writing samples, two times getting in the top 30, and no admittance.

I'm probably just going to accept my CSULB admission, though I really wanted to go to UCLA, and then I'll apply again in the fall. At this point I'm fairly confident I can hit the top 30 again, but I'd just like to see if they'll say no three times in a row.


----------



## Alterstatedego (May 12, 2013)

I probably should have Appealed the decision as well, but in my mind they are the ones who messed up. They shouldn't be allowing only 15-20 students admission each year, and they SHOULDN'T be interviewing undergraduates and rejecting them. That's unusual for undergrad...graduate I could see.

If I may ask, you gave them completely different material this year? Also, who interviewed you?


----------



## JasonGW (May 12, 2013)

I did give completely different material this year. I was interviewed by uh, that Simpsons guy and a lady whose name I can't remember.

news today: I just found out my appeal was successful. I'm officially going to the UCLA school of film this fall! . I'm now proof that yes, you should appeal because it CAN work. Good luck!


----------



## Alterstatedego (May 12, 2013)

Good job dude! I just realized I have two more days to write an appeal. I should have done it weeks ago, but I'm going to try it now. Any tips?


----------



## JasonGW (May 12, 2013)

My advice is: 1. Be concise and offer more reasons what you can contribute to the school, in terms of skill and perspective. Also, ask someone impartial, who doesn't know you well, to critique it. I was fortunate to get some great advice that really strengthened my letter by clipping out some of the fluff. Basically make it clear that beyond what you can GET from UCLA, you also have talent to GIVE to UCLA.


----------



## Alterstatedego (May 13, 2013)

JasonGW said:


> My advice is: 1. Be concise and offer more reasons what you can contribute to the school, in terms of skill and perspective. Also, ask someone impartial, who doesn't know you well, to critique it. I was fortunate to get some great advice that really strengthened my letter by clipping out some of the fluff. Basically make it clear that beyond what you can GET from UCLA, you also have talent to GIVE to UCLA.


I just finished writing my appeal letter. Did you include any aspects about your current grades or accomplishments? The prompt said not to, but I can't see how I will show my skill without it. Also, how were you informed of your acceptance? Thanks again!


----------



## JasonGW (May 15, 2013)

I included information about a short film accomplishment I had last year, and then wrote about some of my life experiences and explained how I could bring those experiences to bear (pun utterly intended  as a Bruin, bringing a unique perspective to the school and its current student body. Did you get it mailed off? I'm sorry I didn't see this yesterday, I'm buried under a mountain of homework going into finals week .


----------

